# Best Service Accordions



## TARI (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I feel proud to introduce my latest sample library, this time released with *Best Service. Accordions* includes all you need to create realistic accordion melodies with plenty of different timbres, including an *AA bandoneon*. The same model *Astor Piazzolla *played.

*Accordions* includes Kontakt 3 player. No sampler required.

Please check the details and demos here (more demos comming soon):







Best Service Accordions

http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/bandoneon.jpg (Bandoneon Screenshot)

Best Service Accordions in Ghost Pirates of Vooju Island OST by Pedro Macedo Camacho (after 0:33)

*TUTORIAL VIDEOS*

http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/accordions_bellows01.wmv (Accordions Both Hands Bellows Expression Video (wmv))

http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/bellowsbandoneon.wmv (Bandoneon Bellows Expression Video (wmv))


*Rupert Gregson-Williams*

_“Eduardo Tarilonte has done it again! Very few sampled instruments have been researched and programmed to make the performer feel so in touch (except perhaps the Celtic and spiritual wind collections Eduardo has produced before...) These accordions are a must for anyone wanting to play the instrument in an authentic way. The tone is fabulous - Eduardo chose a wonderful instrument to sample and he has created the perfect virtual accordion.” _

Hollywood Soundtrack composer: Disney’s Bedtime Stories, Bee Movie, Over the Hedge, Made of Honor…

*Pedro Macedo*
_
"Eduardo Tarilonte has consistently been providing me the most expressive and realistic solo instruments I have ever had the pleasure to compose with. 
In Accordions, once again, the tone in each patch is simply perfect and with an unmatchable playability. It simply sounds and feels perfect out of the box." _

Game composer: A Vampire Story, Ghost Pirates of Vooju Island, Fury…



Best,

Tari


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 7, 2009)

Mi Estas Matondo.......
Excellente Trabajo Cabrone.... :mrgreen: 
I cannot hear the demos because I always download music, scan and take it to another PC that's not connected. The Patriot Act .... >8o 
I would really appreciate a downloadable link.
I have the ancient Michel Post Gigasampler and I can make it work as there are great tones and variations.
It is very long in the ttoth and everything else I heard isn't worth purchasing.
I have a feeling a Spaniard can make it happen.
Nothing gets a crowd going more than Texano and Zydeco.

Hook A Brotha'Up..


----------



## TARI (Sep 7, 2009)

Gracias chimuelo! :D 

Here you can download a rar with the demos:

http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/demos00/accordionsdemos01.rar (Best Service Accordions Demos)


chimuelo @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Nothing gets a crowd going more than Texano and Zydeco.



A Tex-Mex style demo included!! >8o :mrgreen:


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds very nice. Did you get some chords? I like the tone, it has personality.


----------



## TARI (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Mike!

Do you mean left hand basses chords? If so, yes. A full set of accordion basses has been recorded:

Bass notes, Major Chords, Minor Chords, 7th Chords and Diminished Chords.

With the same playability as right hand. I will upload soon an out of the box demo featuring right hand and left hand.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 7, 2009)

¡¡Tari, esto es genial!!

Well done!! At last a great bandoneon  Will buy this asap!

Best, 

Iván


----------



## nikolas (Sep 7, 2009)

Why didn't you do a brass library? People are asking for more brass mate, you should be more careful of your next choices...

:D

Only kidding of course. I have no use for an accordion but the demos sounded SO GOOD that I might actually buy this, only because I know myself and I tend to use stuff that I like best.  

So best of luck with the sales, best of luck with everything else and kudos for sampling a difficult instrument (to begin with) and actually reaching a great level, if my ears do not decieve me!


----------



## TARI (Sep 7, 2009)

IvanP @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> ¡¡Tari, esto es genial!!
> 
> Well done!! At last a great bandoneon  Will buy this asap!
> 
> ...



¡Hola Iván!

Thank you! I hope you enjoy the bandoneon. I spent a long time till I got the instrument and the sound I wanted. Just Piazzolla.


----------



## TARI (Sep 7, 2009)

nikolas @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Why didn't you do a brass library? People are asking for more brass mate, you should be more careful of your next choices...
> 
> :D
> !



Just wait... 8) 

Thank you for your words Nikolas.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Tari for new release..But what about the microtuner script! is it there :?: I hope the answer is YES :roll: . 

Shakuman.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvqPrYgjexo&fmt=22

A Beta Accordion "demo". Check the second music in this trailer I used in this soundtrack.

(after 0:33)


----------



## bryla (Sep 7, 2009)

Funny, found it on the BestService website this weekend, and thought it was weird that I never had heard of it... Turns out it wasn't released?!

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yes,
These are perfect little demos to hear the different instruments.
El Flaco was fun..
I am hearing the Breathe-Back, is that a note on/off trigger..?
I would be able to re assign this to an expression pedal...coolness.
Besame Mucho will fetch me a new Senorita.. o=< 
I have been using a volume swell with a Reverse/Inverse Reverb for a better breathing sound, but it sounds like you have this covered very well somehow.
Button Noise..........ingenious.
The attack on the Texano tune was crispy too.

Again.......Excellente Trabajo.


----------



## TARI (Sep 7, 2009)

shakuman @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Congrats Tari for new release..But what about the microtuner script! is it there :?: I hope the answer is YES :roll: .
> 
> Shakuman.


Hi Shakuman,
Sorry I have to say no...



bryla @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Funny, found it on the BestService website this weekend, and thought it was weird that I never had heard of it... Turns out it wasn't released?!
> 
> Sounds fantastic!



Glad you liked bryla. It will be shipping the 15th of September.



chimuelo @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Oh yes,
> These are perfect little demos to hear the different instruments.
> El Flaco was fun..
> I am hearing the Breathe-Back, is that a note on/off trigger..?
> ...


Hi chimuelo,
There are no keyswitches in this collection. Only bandoneon has a nice characteristic sforzato sound apart of sustained notes. This collection is intended to be played in real time. With a CC of your choice you can control the bellows expression like a real accordion. This controls not only volume, also changes the timbre . Bellows is all you need to control a real accordion.
Button noises can be turned on/off or you can regulate their volume.


----------



## Hal (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful
i love the tone i just recorded a real accordeon few days ago,seriously i woudnt ve done that if i hade this


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 8, 2009)

Great tones and superb demos! I was thinking of buying an accordion this month (seriously), but I think I may just get this collection first. Congratulations on what sounds like a terrific sample library.


----------



## Niah (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola Tari !

I have been waiting for a decent dedicated accordion library like forever....

This is top notch quality.

muchas felicitaciones o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 8, 2009)

Have a 'world music' project coming up and I will for sure get this one. It is amazing to me as I research folk music from different cultures - how many have accordion as a central instrument.

No surprises Tari - wonderfully sampled. You'll see my order later this week.


All the best,


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2009)

Use an accordion, go to jail, that's the law :twisted: 

Seriously, when and if I need them, these will be the ones I will buy. The last comedy score I did, I used a real bayan as the characters were Russian.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 8, 2009)

> Use an accordion, go to jail, that's the law :twisted:



Weird Al Jankovic comes home from a gig, and feeling too exhausted to lug his accordion up the fourteen flights of stairs to his apartment, he leaves it on the back seat of his car. In the morning he goes down to his car and notices that the rear window is smashed. He looks inside, and realises to his horror that his worst nightmare has come true. There, on the back seat, were TWO accordions :lol:

Seriously though, I'll be getting this one.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 8, 2009)

Come to think of it, all of us who work in TV need accordion at one point or another, IMHO.


----------



## TARI (Sep 8, 2009)

Hal @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> Beautiful
> i love the tone i just recorded a real accordeon few days ago,seriously i woudnt ve done that if i hade this



Hi Hal,
That is great. I play accordions since I was 7 years old, and since I had this library ready I haven't recorded any live accordions. Mainly because of the freedom you have to change everything in midi.



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> Great tones and superb demos! I was thinking of buying an accordion this month (seriously), but I think I may just get this collection first. Congratulations on what sounds like a terrific sample library.



Hi Ned,
Thanks so much. I am very glad you liked it! :D Even the demos. I tried to do some different styles. The demo I smell Adventure is from Pedro Macedo Camacho Ghost Pirates OST.



Niah @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> Hola Tari !
> 
> I have been waiting for a decent dedicated accordion library like forever....
> 
> ...



Thank you Niah!



Rob Elliott @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> Have a 'world music' project coming up and I will for sure get this one. It is amazing to me as I research folk music from different cultures - how many have accordion as a central instrument.
> 
> No surprises Tari - wonderfully sampled. You'll see my order later this week.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob! You are right. Accordions are present in almost every culture.



Ashermusic @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> Use an accordion, go to jail, that's the law :twisted:
> 
> Seriously, when and if I need them, these will be the ones I will buy. The last comedy score I did, I used a real bayan as the characters were Russian.



Thanks Ashermusic!
This library is jail proof...so no concern... :mrgreen: 



Musictronics @ Wed Sep 09 said:


> > Use an accordion, go to jail, that's the law :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: Hey how can I do that? If that works I will open an accordions shop  


Thank you all for your kind words, really. Very much appreciated mates.


----------



## TARI (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi again,

I have created a small video to show how the bellows (CC controller) works in Accordions. At the moment only Double Reed Musette and Left Hand Basses. Only wmv by now. More videos and formats comming soon.


http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/accordions_bellows01.wmv (Accordion Both Hands Bellows Expression Video (wmv))

Best,


----------



## TARI (Sep 11, 2009)

...and this is the Bandoneon Video. Just out of the box.

http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/bellowsbandoneon.wmv (Bandoneon Bellows Expression Video (wmv))


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2009)

TARI @ Fri Sep 11 said:


> ...and this is the Bandoneon Video. Just out of the box.
> 
> http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/bellowsbandoneon.wmv (Bandoneon Bellows Expression Video (wmv))




Wonderful obvious 'playability' Tari. Can't wait to get this one.


Rob


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like an incredible library, really enjoyed the demos. Well done Eduardo!


----------



## TARI (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you Rob and Theo!


----------



## Niah (Sep 11, 2009)

keep em coming Tari these videos are really an awesome showcase of how the accordions sound on their own and im liking what Im hearing


----------



## TARI (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you Niah! I am glad you like them.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 13, 2009)

TARI @ Wed Sep 09 said:


> Hi Hal,
> That is great. I play accordions since I was 7 years old, and since I had this library ready I haven't recorded any live accordions. Mainly because of the freedom you have to change everything in midi.



I have been playing nearly twenty years next to one of the maybe best accordeon players on the continent, so I am a big fan of the instrument. That is why I listened to your demos with great interest. 

Let me say that people that laugh about the accordeon as an instrument just laugh about their own stupidity and uninformedness, that is all.

On to a different topic: Obviously the live vs. samples argument really is dependent on which players you have access to, again in this case. I can imagine using this library for writing but would replace it anytime with a real recording for a record.

On the other hand your work helps composers to be aware of what this instrument can do, so it is great, thank you.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 14, 2009)

Tari, 

Very interested in this - would it be possible to put the movies up as Quicktime mov files for the mac brethren among us please?

I don't really want to install WMV on my laptop just to have a look at them, but am interested in seeing..

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## TARI (Sep 14, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> TARI @ Wed Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hal,
> ...



Hi Hannes, 
You are right about accordion. It is totally underestimated and telling the truth it is one of the most expressive instruments IMHO.

You are also right about samples vs. live. I tend to use samplers mainly just because it is less time consuming than a real recording and you can change whatever you want.

Thank you for your comments Hannes


----------



## TARI (Sep 14, 2009)

Synesthesia @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> Tari,
> 
> Very interested in this - would it be possible to put the movies up as Quicktime mov files for the mac brethren among us please?
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

In Best Service website you will find the accordions video in flash. Probably tomorrow they will add the bandoneon one (which is my favorite).
Please, let me know if you have any problem watching the video:

http://www.bestservice.de/detail.asp/es ... 125p40p130

Thanks,


----------



## TARI (Sep 22, 2009)

Regarding *tremolo*.

A new free update including it will be soon available to all users! :D 

Best,


----------



## Raindog (Sep 28, 2009)

TARI @ 22nd September 2009 said:


> Regarding *tremolo*.
> 
> A new free update including it will be soon available to all users! :D
> 
> Best,



Looking forward to the update though the current version already is phantastic (received it 2 days ago). By far the best accordeon collection I ever played with the bandoneon being much better than I expected. It´s as close as one can get with this beast.
Regards
Raindog


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 29, 2009)

Just got my copy and started to play with the accordions...


WOW!

Thanks Eduardo!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 29, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Sep 29 said:


> Just got my copy and started to play with the accordions...
> 
> 
> WOW!
> ...



Ned - now that is not fair. Soon as I get over the current fire drill - I am so getting this library.

Ned - playable as it seems?


Rob


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 29, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ 29/9/2009 said:


> Ned - playable as it seems?



Yes, the change of timbre along with volume from a single controller (modwheel) really makes the virtual accordions come to life, as do all the realistic key clicks. I don't care for the reverb wet/dry control on the expression pedal, so I'll probably swap it with the modwheel. VERY expressive.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 29, 2009)

+1,

Hey Rob,

Just to add - I just got this via Time and Space and Best Service (Thanks for sorting it Tari - excellent service!) to use on a current job - its great. Very nice indeed, very expressive. Great sound. All boxes ticked!

I haven't got time to really dig into this while I'm doing this job but suffice to say I installed it and was laying down parts 5 minutes later.

Cheers!

Paul o-[][]-o


----------



## TARI (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi mates!

Ned, raindog, Rob and Paul. I am so glad you are happy with accordions! What more can I say. BIG thanks. o-[][]-o 

Tari


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 30, 2009)

OK, Eduardo, so next: do the same thing with harmonicas! 8)


----------



## TARI (Oct 1, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Sep 30 said:


> OK, Eduardo, so next: do the same thing with harmonicas! 8)



Hehe...Ned, you are reading my mind! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 1, 2009)

OK... let's continue then... saxophones! :shock:


----------



## shakuman (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi again Tari..Just let me know what is the problem if you add microtuner script to the next update ? Vir2 Mojo already did it as a request (many thanks)! really I love all your libraries,Please Tari do it o/~ .

Shakuman.


----------



## TARI (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Shakuman,

Yes, we will add the microtuner script inlcuded in Kontakt 3 factory presets. It work great with Accordions.


----------



## shakuman (Oct 4, 2009)

WoW great news Tari..But still out of stock at time & space UK :cry: .

Shakuman.


----------



## TARI (Oct 4, 2009)

T+S announced it this friday, so I guess they will be receiving it along this week.

Thank you!


----------



## sirbellog (Oct 5, 2009)

TARI @ Thu Oct 01 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Eduardo, so next: do the same thing with harmonicas! 8)
> ...



Hello Tari,

really enjoying your Accordions here....

... and really crossing fingers about your comment on a possibly upcoming Harmonicas lib implying very exactly what it seems to....

It's indeed, definitely, really time for a good, expressive, scripted Kontakt Harmonicas library !
i'm sure you can do that...

And anyway, now that you've made the mistake to publicly say it, you are tied by your word !! :wink:


----------

